# Patrizier 2 Gold startet nicht



## HarryPodda (17. Mai 2007)

hallo allerseits

ich habe ein problem mit Ascarons "Patrizier 2 Gold Edition".
wenn ich das spiel starte, bleibt der bildschirm die ganze zeit schwarz. wenn ich dann in den taskmanager wechsle, dann steht hinter "Patrizier 2 Gold" "Keine Rückmeldung...". wenn ich den task dann beende (und er aus der liste verschwunden ist), dann fängt auf einmal der vorspann an. doch wenn ich den dann mit esc abbreche, ist wieder die normale windowsoberfläche.
direct x ist 9.0c und der rest meines pcs ist in der signatur

mfg Harry


----------



## BlooodyAngel (18. Mai 2007)

Probiers mal ohne Intro zu starten.
Dafür muss die Verknüpfung folgendermaßen ausschauen:

"C:\Spiele\PATRIZIER II Gold\Patrizier 2.exe" */nointro*

MfG


----------



## HarryPodda (18. Mai 2007)

BlooodyAngel am 18.05.2007 08:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Probiers mal ohne Intro zu starten.
> Dafür muss die Verknüpfung folgendermaßen ausschauen:
> 
> "C:\Spiele\PATRIZIER II Gold\Patrizier 2.exe" */nointro*
> ...



jetzt funktionierts, danke


----------

